# 6 weeks what should I expect



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

The bees will let you know what to expect----go to youtube,,,[ outofabluesky ]...


----------



## Warre (Jun 20, 2015)

You should be able to pull out a bar with the comb staying attached. Just be careful!!! If you flip it while holding it horizontally the comb WILL break off. They are planning on building in the lower box they didn't finish top first. They are blueprinting and measuring the lumber they will use for the new comb. You can try to make some manipulations. Moving some comb down however I must mention they know what and when to do what they do.


----------

